# Raw eggshells



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

I have a few questions about raw eggshells:

1) Once they are cracked open, how long do raw eggshells stay consumable in the fridge? How about freezer? I'm making scrambled eggs tonight out of 6 eggs and was thinking of giving Wolfie one raw eggshell every other day. 

2) Can I give it every day or is that too much?

3) Do I need to crush it into powder before I give it? Or is crumbled good enough?

Many thanks in advance for your responses!


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

My dogs eat our ducks eggs shell and all. I have seen some small pieces of shell in bm but otherwise its fine for them in my opinion. I wouldnt think it should matter if its days old, but not sure.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Unless you crush the eggshells the dogs won't really get anything from them (like calcium).

But some of my guys like the crunchiness so I let them have the shells.









To process shells so dogs get the calcium you need to dry them first (place them on a cookie sheet in an oven that is NOT on) and then crush them (almost to a powder).


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangUnless you crush the eggshells the dogs won't really get anything from them (like calcium).


Ooh, that's good to know. I usually would only give Jerz on eggshell when I made eggs because I was afraid it would be too much calcium or something. Now I guess I can just give her all of them.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangTo process shells so dogs get the calcium you need to dry them first (place them on a cookie sheet in an oven that is NOT on) and then crush them (almost to a powder).


Okay, this is good to know! So I'm not baking the shells. After I crush them, I can keep in the fridge or freezer, right? To increase their longevity? What do you use to crush the shells? I'm thinking of using just a mortar and pestle.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What I do is to wash them out and then put them in the coffee grinder and grind them up to a fine powder. They are actually a mega source of calcium. When I made dog food that's what I used for calcium and I didn't need much for the whole batch. 

I only use farm fresh, free range, local eggs (not the ones from the supermarket that have been on the shelf for 6 months). I buy them from the co-op.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

The coffee grinder is an excellent idea. Thanks, Ruth! Do you give it every day? (BTW, we went full BARF with Wolfie since July 20. He loves it!)


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I only gave them to Chama b/c I cooked her food and used ground meat, eggs and salmon as the protein source. Rafi only gets about 1 tsp/wk in his homemade mixture that goes with his raw food b/c his raw food has the proper amount of calcium in it already. 

I would say you give it according to how much bone is in his diet. You don't want to overdo the calcium. 

Glad that Wolfie is liking his new diet!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Remember - if you are feeding RMBs then you really don't need to add any calcium.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I just throw the eggshell in. They seem to like the crunch and it's just easier than walking the 2 feet to the garbage can. Yeah, I'm lazy like that!


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI would say you give it according to how much bone is in his diet. You don't want to overdo the calcium.





> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangRemember - if you are feeding RMBs then you really don't need to add any calcium.


Thank you, Ruth & Laurie, for the insights! I'm giving him bone-in chicken breast this week. Not much bone there, so that's why I was thinking about the eggshells. Last week he had chicken drums. With that I probably don't need to add the calcium. Is my thinking right?


----------

